# More API



## احمد عزت20 (9 فبراير 2007)

Specification for pipeline Valves
(Gate. Ball, and Check Valves)
وكمان
Specification for Drill Pipe
وكمان
Specification for CRA Line Pipe
وكمان
Specification for Coiled Line Pipe
وكمان
Specification for Drill Through Equipment


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (10 فبراير 2007)

مشكوووووور اخي العزيز


----------



## eng_s_elbehery (1 مارس 2007)

شكرا يا مهندسنا على المجهود الرائع ونرجو المزيد


----------



## islamiccastel (2 مارس 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا
ونفع بك
وجعلك على ثغر من ثغور الاسلام


----------

